# How far do you ride each week at the moment?



## Bigtallfatbloke (14 Oct 2007)

I am interested in how far everyone is riding each week so i can judge if I am doing ok by comparision. I know it's whatever works for each individual but i though it might be intereseting to know...be honest now

I am riding between 200 and 235 km a week (unloaded)


----------



## yorkshiregoth (14 Oct 2007)

Between 250 - 300 miles per week (loaded)


----------



## Elmer Fudd (15 Oct 2007)

250-300 yards unloaded, coming back from the offy, fully loaded.
( I do, by the way, jest )
Up to about 30 miles a week now after a break for various reasons, just trying to get the ole legs spinning again.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (15 Oct 2007)

> I do, by the way, jest



...you may commence any time you are ready


----------



## Elmer Fudd (15 Oct 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> ...you may commence any time you are ready


Ok then....
I had the most rewarding sex in my life with an indian girl last night. I scratched the dot off her head and won a car !!


----------



## Joe (15 Oct 2007)

75 miles commuting and 60-100 miles at the weekend.


----------



## Panter (15 Oct 2007)

80-100 miles at the moment.

Its a lot more than I was doing though.

Sounds like you're doing very well


----------



## Jack (15 Oct 2007)

About 50-60 miles at the moment, but I haven't really got much time to get out at the weekends which would up that. I'm also doing about 30 miles a week running.


----------



## summerdays (15 Oct 2007)

I do about 30 miles a week but it is very variable depending on where I am working in Bristol.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (15 Oct 2007)

about 150 most weeks. 200 when i do my century a month ride to log on another forum.


----------



## PaleRider (15 Oct 2007)

*125+*

I do 125 miles per week commuting and will start putting in a few extra at the weekends when I get my new mountain bike


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (15 Oct 2007)

Only about 100-160km per week now that I am not a commuter anymore. Though I do spend an hour a day on the turbo to keep everything ticking over nicely, and if I have a big weekend coming up I generally increase to 1.5hrs a day on the turbo.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (15 Oct 2007)

45-90 miles per week, depends if i get to go on the saturday club run.


----------



## chris42 (15 Oct 2007)

I'm down to 120 ave over the last 3 weeks!
but 2 stepper sessions per week at the moment


----------



## LordoftheTeapot (15 Oct 2007)

Minimum 20 miles per week


----------



## Smeggers (15 Oct 2007)

Zero.

Have got bronchitus


----------



## palinurus (15 Oct 2007)

80-90 miles commuting. Rarely much extra at the moment. Earlier in the season I'd occasionally hit 200 miles in a week.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (15 Oct 2007)

3295 Kilometers = 2047.51300 Miles

is the total distance i have done since May....plus 6 rides since the bloody computer freaked out in the rain and died on me.


----------



## Hugo15 (15 Oct 2007)

At the moment, nil. My knee is still playing up  Went back to the physio tonight and he was pleased with my progressed. Going to stay off for another week and see how things go. Must remember to start off slowly and build things up.


----------



## ash68 (15 Oct 2007)

around 200 a week, 135 commuting and 60-80 on a sunday.Less this week as I had a birthday party to go to yesterday, my niece was 7 and nephew was 3. Think i must of been over excited yesterday as I couldn't sleep last night and slept in this morning and had to take the car to work!DISASTER.


----------



## ash68 (15 Oct 2007)

User76 said:


> Not so many at the mo. About 40-50 only. I have upped my running though as the orienteering season is upon us and I aim to be quite competitive this season, especially the night league:



reminds me of the film "george of the jungle" a few years ago.... WATCH OUT FOR THAT TREE:


----------



## Blue (15 Oct 2007)

Approx 150 miles a week at the mo


----------



## Eat MY Dust (16 Oct 2007)

130 miles commuting + extra at the weekend ~(occassionaly). TBH I rarely go out at the weekends anymore, usually my legs need the recovery time from the commute.


----------



## Blonde (16 Oct 2007)

130 miles commuting (26 per day) plus 60-100 miles at the weekend, so between 190 and 230 miles a week.


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (16 Oct 2007)

Average about 80 miles a week - most of it commuting.


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2007)

80 miles a week commuting at eye balls out pace.....30-40 mile run (same pace) over the weekend, depending upon family commitments - spending far too much time on the commuter mtb rather than the nice road bikes......

Finding I have lots more time at home now I'm cycle commuting.


----------



## Noodley (16 Oct 2007)

Get you lot and your antiquated miles systems! 

About 50km four evenings per week (sometimes a wee bit less, sometimes a wee bit more) and between 100-200km at the weekend. Which is more than I was riding during the pissing wet excuse we had for Summer.


----------



## Morrisette (16 Oct 2007)

50 miles a week, all commuting. May do another 10 at the weekend, depending.

Don't know what that is in KM, and don't care!!!


----------



## hambones (16 Oct 2007)

The most I've ever done in one week is 160 miles early this year. I've managed to up my average from around 40 to 70 miles a week this year (and as a result seen my average pootling speed increase from 15 to 17.5mph!)


----------



## Noodley (16 Oct 2007)

hambones said:


> The most I've ever done in one week is 160 miles early this year. I've managed to up my average from around 40 to 70 miles a week this year (and as a result seen my average pootling speed increase from 15 to 17.5mph!)




Just think how fast you could go if you did 150 miles per week


----------



## hambones (16 Oct 2007)

Indeed, Noodley, have had that very thought myself! Unstoppable!


----------



## Crackle (16 Oct 2007)

60-80 in 3 or 4 rides. Some of that is usually on a trainer if the weather's bad (working my way through season three of Battlestar Galactica, so sometimes I imagine the weather to be worse than it is!).


----------



## urbanrider (16 Oct 2007)

about 80-100 a week commuting,and now that i have a road bike  hope to up this at the weekends, Avg speed still around 13-14  hope this will inprove on the road bike too


----------



## nom de plum (21 Oct 2007)

Between about 160 and 240 miles although I pay more attention to hours on the bike rather than miles


----------



## mcd (21 Oct 2007)

At this time of year, typically 40Km commuting per week and 60-80Km on the Saturday club run (about 70 per week in old money).


----------



## Andy in Sig (22 Oct 2007)

I've got a 100 km route that I usually manage to get in at the weekend but during the week I only seem to find time to go for a couple of runs.


----------



## walker (22 Oct 2007)

So far taking it easy over the winter period. so only getting in around 50-80 miles a week over the weekend.


----------



## HLaB (23 Oct 2007)

Hugo15 said:


> At the moment, nil. My knee is still playing up  Went back to the physio tonight and he was pleased with my progressed. Going to stay off for another week and see how things go. Must remember to start off slowly and build things up.



I was so glad when my physio recommended that I carry on commuting 45-50 miles a week . Later she was pleased with my progress too and asked me to progress it and I've fitted in a 30, 40 & then 50 mile cycle in and some short 17.5mile rides in between.


----------



## mondobongo (26 Oct 2007)

Was averaging 60-80 miles a week down considerably over last 2 weeks. Looking to start getting the miles back in from next week and to see if I can get average speed up a little seem to be stuck at 15.5 mph.


----------



## topcat1 (5 Nov 2007)

Commuting 16 miles a week.Training about 100-120 miles a week.


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2007)

I would normally cover about a 100 miles a week, 50 miles to and from work plus weekend club rides, I might do a few more miles than that if the club run is a long one. I have been on holiday the last week and have done more, about 170 miles but I don't do that much very often


----------



## doyler78 (14 Jan 2008)

About 90 miles at min but with all this wind it feels like 150 and please it would be nice just for one day when I don't get drowned - even just a light shower would be ok


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (15 Jan 2008)

..well I am embarrassed to say that for the last week I have been off the bike. The first spell off the bike since April last year. I aquired a nasty swollen vein on the underside of my hip where my leg jopins the body...bit like a pile but on the skin not the Rsole ...apologies if this is To much info...the weather is also appalling but it wouldnt have stopped me usually.

So I am laid up...icepacked and getting fat by the minute...oh well I hope all will be back in place in a few days...


----------



## palinurus (15 Jan 2008)

In this weather, about 80 miles. Nothing more than I need to.

I'll up it again when it stops raining and I've shaken off the christmas cough.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (19 Jan 2008)

not riding for a week is really getting me down and depressed again...I need to get out...


----------



## Noodley (19 Jan 2008)

Relax. It's okay.


----------



## Abitrary (20 Jan 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> not riding for a week is really getting me down and depressed again...I need to get out...



Just remember, that a week is a good rest, and you'll start again with a new wind, and do at least an extra days worth through over-zealousness.


----------



## gbb (21 Jan 2008)

Commuting maybe 20 miles a week (works nearby), and maybe 20 to 30 miles a week for pleasure.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (22 Jan 2008)

..Yah!! Back on the bike today at last after a week and a bit out of the saddle. 25 mile loop and all was well. Just a little out of shape on the hills but I'm back up and running ...it may sound like nothing, but to me it's impoertant because I am shoot scared i'll put the weight I've lost back on which I cannot allow to happen.

The weather was good today, but the rest of the week is forcast as carp...but at least I'm back out there.


----------



## walker (22 Jan 2008)

BTFB, it appears to me that you've been doing this 25 mile loop for a while, have you thought about adding some more milage to your rides these days?


----------



## Ministry (22 Jan 2008)

I ride 55-60km during the week, then a further ~90km if I'm out at the weekend. What with the weather, it's been a while since that happened. 

Dunno what that is in old money.


----------



## stevenb (27 Jan 2008)

Was back in the racing saddle on Firday for the first time since xmas eve. 
I did 27.7 miles friday. 31.1 miles saturday and 59.16 miles today.
My average speed increased with each ride too. 
Don't feel knackered either.

I guess going out on the MTB last weekend and doing 19 miles at and sun helped.


----------



## stevenb (28 Jan 2008)

Did another 19 miles on the MTB with slicks on....wasn't hanging about.....I really enjoyed todays ride too.  Thats over 135 miles I've done so far since Friday. Way more than I've done before.
I'm pleased with how the last 4 days have gone too.


----------

